# Can you find the new items?



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2012)

See if you can spot the new items on this page:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=yoshihiro+stainless


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 4, 2012)

Oooooh, purty.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jan 4, 2012)

I notice the box for the suji says 'A-type.' Any significance to that?

And it's unrelated, but can you say what steel their 'hagane' gyutos are made from?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2012)

huh? where do you see the a-type?

As for the hagane ones, they also like to keep that secret. Sorry.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 4, 2012)

Mo. V A-type 270mm


How tall is that bad boy at the heel?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2012)

i'll measure tomorrow

the a-type in this case refers to the grind style we chose... they have 2 main options and i tend to like this one better... all of our yoshihiro stainless wa-gyutos are this style


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> How tall is that bad boy at the heel?



41mm


----------

